# عندى سوال عن البوليستر



## magdy hasaan (11 مارس 2011)

اريد وضع زيت الكافور فى البوليستر قبل التفاعل و ظهور رائحه الكفوور فى الخامه بعد التفاعل و لكن درجه الحرار المنبعثه اثناء التفاعل تتبخر اثناء التفاعل و انا اريد تثبيتها و ظهورها فى الخامه بعد درجه التنشيف بوضوح اريد الماده المثبته لزيت الكافور اثناء التفاعل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## magdy hasaan (11 مارس 2011)

*سوال عن البوليستر*

اريد تركيبه بوليستر و اضع بها ماده زيت الكافور و ثبيتها بعد التفاعل و لكنى بعد انتهاء التفاعل لم اجد الرائحه و هذا ناتج عن درجه حراره التفاعل و هى المسببه لطيران رائحه زيت الكافور ....ما هى طريقه التحضير و الماده المثبته لرائحه زيت الكافور بعد انتهاء التفاعل ...و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------

